# paint creek saugeye



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

anything going on up there in the tailwaters?


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Contact Coles bait shop. 1- 937-365-1436.


----------



## xdukex (Oct 27, 2010)

ive been catchin a few out of the creek lately i live on paint creek about 2 mile down from the lake. havnt heard of anyone catchin them in the spillway yet if i do ill let ya know.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Thinking about hitting the spillway sometime this weekend. Never been there before, any tips, things to watch out for, etc?


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

It's similar to about every other corps of engineers spillway. The only exception being that it has 2 dams and spillways. Only the northernmost one is likely to be in use this time of year though. It has a deep channel in the middle and lots of rocks to keep erosion down. It's been a while since I've been over there but we used to fish for them with 2-4" curly tailed grubs (white and/or chartreuse are my favorite) on jigs or minnows on jigs. The current is usually about right for 1/8 oz. jigheads. No need to be fancy with the presentation, just cast 'em out and bring 'em back as slow as you can without getting snagged on the rocks. You'll get snagged regardless, it's just a matter of finding the correct speed to keep your bait low in the water column without getting into the rocks too much which is where you'll most likely find them. Slow and deep is the key.

I like to start close to the dam and work my way downstream. Let us know if you end up going, good luck!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the info, and I'll post up if I do any good.


----------



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

I was there at the tube a week n half ago hardly any water coming out water looked good but without the current not much action, did catch 1 little eye and a few dink crappie.


----------

